# IBO or ASA which is more popular



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

The wife and I are looking at getting back into 3d and doing more shoots. Which rules do most of the clubs around here follow. Her bow is not really the issue since I think it tops out before 288 but I may need a second :corkysm55 for ASA.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Simply put, East side of Mich is IBO, and West side is ASA. I am going to try and host both next year at Livingston Gun Club though. I would like to shoot both!!!


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

I wish either one would host more shoots in Mid-Michigan. I hate traveling to shoot...


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

Well we like to travel but I am sure that my Bowtech is too fast for ASA. I may buy another bow for target indoors and ASA.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

BrokenWing said:


> Well we like to travel but I am sure that my Bowtech is too fast for ASA. I may buy another bow for target indoors and ASA.


Just shoot some heavier arrows and reduce the poundage?

Na, I would buy a second bow also.:evil:


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Both are a pain in the rear with all the rules. 

Some times I wonder if they just want use to buy off some old stock of 1972 bows and five inch feathers they have laying around.

Brett


----------

